# down easter sander throttle control



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a down easter 2 yard sander with a briggs engine, 
it has a electric throttle control, it keeps choking the engine out.
apparently it's broken, anyone know what that part is called? so i can look up the part?
i'm having a hard time finding it.
i have already had the sander worked on twice this year and haven't used it, last night i bought a new sander. i just need that electric control for my old one so i can sell it. if any one could help me out that would be great! thank you


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the part is a throttle actuator motor. i don't have the part # or price in front of me but i have them. check the red and brown wires for power and ground before you replace it.


----------

